# My emersed fun. 56k Warning!!! New pics 2/2



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So. Thanks to Zapins and this thread that he did, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...inners-guide-starting-your-first-emersed.html, I am starting one. So far I have all the supplies minus plants, and I even have a couple of those. Here is what I have so far.

110 qt. Clear container with clear top.
4x 6 qt. Clear containers.
36" dual lamp T5HOfixture with 10,000K bulb and 5,000K bulb. The 10,000K will change to a 6,500/6,700K bulb when I can get it.
Cheap humidity and temp guages.
2x 8 qt. bags of Potting Soil.



















I also picked up 2 plants from petco, one is a 4" peacock fern that I know is not aquatic, so I am going to try it in a terrarium at a later date, and one is a 4" Argentine Sword. I am going to try both of these in this setup.

I am also going to get some Java Fern, as many mosses as I can find, some crypts, HC, UG, and some terrarium plants as well. I may also try some stem plants too. And now, off to the drilling and setting up.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

wish i could find that container near by =p walmart doesnt carry it but they carry the 90 qt sterilite! gl with your setup =] i may be able to send you a little ug in an envelope in a week or two will let you know how it grows for me


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> wish i could find that container near by =p walmart doesnt carry it but they carry the 90 qt sterilite! gl with your setup =] i may be able to send you a little ug in an envelope in a week or two will let you know how it grows for me


That would be awesome. Just let me know. I got my tub at Target for like 22 bucks. But I am hoping it will pay off in the end.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Drilled all the boxes and put the dirt in them. It is really easy to drill them if you nest them and do them all at once.









Holey box, Batman! (Sorry, couldn't resist.)









I didn't sift the dirt or anything. I wanted to leave it all in there.









Dirt and bins in the big box.









Almost done.









The top is Peacock Fern and the bottom is Argentine Sword. Not sure how they will do, but am going to try.









Houston, we have light!









This is the temp and humidity right after I closed up the box. Now, it is at 79* and 83% humidity.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks nice. Emersed set-ups are a lot of fun, I hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Looks nice. Emersed set-ups are a lot of fun, I hope you enjoy yours.


Thanks man. Waking up this morning was like Christmas to me. I got to go get all the stuff for this project and some others as well. (Call me crazy....)


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

It was like that when I did mine too. Except I didn't get humidity/temp gauges, so you have a pretty well equipped setup. Any plans for plants?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Axelrodi202 said:


> It was like that when I did mine too. Except I didn't get humidity/temp gauges, so you have a pretty well equipped setup. Any plans for plants?


I kind of grabbed those on the fly. I didn't expect to get them, I just figured it would be a good investment. I also have a thermometer in the water as well and a fish tank heater on stand-by if the need should arise.

I don't have a definite plant list yet, but I do want as many mosses as I can find, some Java Fern, UG, HC, cryptos, and some stem plants. I may also stick some plants for vivs in there as well if the humidity holds. I am thinking broms and that sort for when I get my dart frog tank started.

I am thinking for the mosses and ferns that hanging some coco fiber sheets on the walls with the end in the water would be good to mount broms and the aforementioned mosses and ferns on. I really don't want to have to hook up a misting system or fogger. What do you think?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't have much experience with ferns in emersed tanks, but I assume it could work. Misting once a day should be fine. I don't even do that sometimes. I usually keep the humidity up for a few days when I'm trying to get a new plant to adjust to emersed growth.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the emersed "zappin style" club lol. I've got 4 of these things going now. I love them. I can satisfy my collectoritis but not have my tanks packed with too many species.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh cool, I just realized I have all the stuff laying around to make a mini one.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I don't have much experience with ferns in emersed tanks, but I assume it could work. Misting once a day should be fine. I don't even do that sometimes. I usually keep the humidity up for a few days when I'm trying to get a new plant to adjust to emersed growth.


I am thinking the coco fiber would be good for transferring water up to the plants, but I am going to have to play around with it a bit. I will post updates on it when I do it though.



peyton said:


> Welcome to the emersed "zappin style" club lol. I've got 4 of these things going now. I love them. I can satisfy my collectoritis but not have my tanks packed with too many species.


Thank you.:icon_smil So far I am loving it. I can't wait to get more plants for it. I also need to change a bulb on my fixture. But we will see. Do you have a thread or pics of your setups?



karatekid14 said:


> Oh cool, I just realized I have all the stuff laying around to make a mini one.


DO IT!!!roud: And put a thread on the forum about it. And post a link to it here. Lol. ( I am trying to peer pressure you, btw)

A little update, the bin water is 78*F, the air temp is 80*, and the humidity is still like 82%. I am hoping it will hold humidity well enough to where I won't have to mist every day. But we will see. I am also thinking of adding a fish tank heater to the water to bring it up closer to 82*-84*F. What do you all think?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

i got a tub but will be doing a 3 box setup for now, stupid walmart again was missing the lids for the larger one, their excuse for not having them is that people assume they're free and just take them.... stupid people work there jeeze... anyway I look forward to seeing your growth, my growth on my s repens is exploding already and I can't wait to transfer to the new tub


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> i got a tub but will be doing a 3 box setup for now, stupid walmart again was missing the lids for the larger one, their excuse for not having them is that people assume they're free and just take them.... stupid people work there jeeze... anyway I look forward to seeing your growth, my growth on my s repens is exploding already and I can't wait to transfer to the new tub


I know that feeling. I found a box the same size today for like $5 cheaper at HD, but no lid, and they could not even find the guy that worked that section. Oh well. And I can't wait to see your setup. I almost did a 3 tub setup. I am thinking I am going to end up with another one of these setups in the near future. Not sure where I am going to put it though.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey maybe you could take a pump and attach a nozzle to it on a timer, so you don't even need to spray it!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

just finished my custom light fixture, the wiring took about 4 hours.... just gotta attach fans now... the light is super intense all the fixture needs now is painted white inside, will post pics here if you allow it after the fans are installed and i finish the wiring, shouldn't take long


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

oh btw keep it nice and humid if you want the plants to transfer a little easier =p i like plants so im growing mostly for my own selfish reasons but will likely donate to my club my clippings


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

cableguy69846 said:


> Thank you.:icon_smil So far I am loving it. I can't wait to get more plants for it. I also need to change a bulb on my fixture. But we will see. Do you have a thread or pics of your setups?


Sewingalot started a thread a while back and I posted in it. Scroll down near the bottom of the page for the last pics I took.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/140403-my-first-real-emersed-setup-zapins-3.html


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

karatekid14 said:


> Hey maybe you could take a pump and attach a nozzle to it on a timer, so you don't even need to spray it!


I was thinking of investing in a Mist King in the near future as I am going to need one anyway when I get my dart frogs and crested geckos. But not sure. I also thought of the pump thing as well, and was thinking of making a drip wall to grow mosses and ferns if I can.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> just finished my custom light fixture, the wiring took about 4 hours.... just gotta attach fans now... the light is super intense all the fixture needs now is painted white inside, will post pics here if you allow it after the fans are installed and i finish the wiring, shouldn't take long


Please do.roud: I am going to need to make a hood for 10gal and my Paludarium really soon. The Palu is going to be my next big project that I need to get done. Then on to some vivs.



shrimpNewbie said:


> oh btw keep it nice and humid if you want the plants to transfer a little easier =p i like plants so im growing mostly for my own selfish reasons but will likely donate to my club my clippings


I am at about 82% humidity and the water temp is about 74*F and the air is about 76*F. I am going to see what the tamps do today and see if I need to add the heater, but the humidity has been steady since last night.



peyton said:


> Sewingalot started a thread a while back and I posted in it. Scroll down near the bottom of the page for the last pics I took.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/140403-my-first-real-emersed-setup-zapins-3.html


I was reading that thread the last few days. I am going to go look at it again now though. Thanks man.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Peyton, I just went back and looked at your setups again and love them. How many do you have running at the moment, and are you using a rack of some sort? I know you said you had 3 and some were outside, but I was wondering if this changed at all.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

cableguy69846 said:


> Peyton, I just went back and looked at your setups again and love them. How many do you have running at the moment, and are you using a rack of some sort? I know you said you had 3 and some were outside, but I was wondering if this changed at all.


I have 4 total. One has 40w of t8 flourecent over it. The other 3 use direct and indirect sunlight. The one with t8s is doing the best but the others are doing great as well. When I get moved into my new house and winter comes I'll have to come up with some kind of rack for them all. I almost have all 4 filled. I think I have 2 or 3 empty spots left in one of them.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

peyton said:


> I have 4 total. One has 40w of t8 flourecent over it. The other 3 use direct and indirect sunlight. The one with t8s is doing the best but the others are doing great as well. When I get moved into my new house and winter comes I'll have to come up with some kind of rack for them all. I almost have all 4 filled. I think I have 2 or 3 empty spots left in one of them.


I want too get one of these from home depot 










It's 34" heh.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I want too get one of these from home depot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats awesome i couldnt justify the price though when i can make it out of plastic tubs =] would be much prettier though


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

here's the setup, only two tubs are filled, the rest of the information can be found at the link in my sig 
















will be adding a humidifier inlet and removing some of the top cover of the bottom tub and painting the inside of the light tub with a white enamel these lights are way too bright otherwise and go into my room


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

peyton said:


> I have 4 total. One has 40w of t8 flourecent over it. The other 3 use direct and indirect sunlight. The one with t8s is doing the best but the others are doing great as well. When I get moved into my new house and winter comes I'll have to come up with some kind of rack for them all. I almost have all 4 filled. I think I have 2 or 3 empty spots left in one of them.


I may try one outside next summer. I would love to have a rack of them, but money and space will not allow it yet.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> I want too get one of these from home depot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I need to have one of those in my life.:bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> here's the setup, only two tubs are filled, the rest of the information can be found at the link in my sig will be adding a humidifier inlet and removing some of the top cover of the bottom tub and painting the inside of the light tub with a white enamel these lights are way too bright otherwise and go into my room


Amazing set up man. How do you like the LED's? I always heard you could not use them for a planted tank. And let me know how the fogger works. I may have to get one of those.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

the leds are excellent very powerful not too much heat and the fogger works great just haven't hooked it up to this yet, makes it to where i don't need to spray just set it on a timer for 15 minutes every hour or two


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> the leds are excellent very powerful not too much heat and the fogger works great just haven't hooked it up to this yet, makes it to where i don't need to spray just set it on a timer for 15 minutes every hour or two


I would love to have LED's on something, they are just so damn expensive right now. And as far as a fogger goes, I am definitely going to need one. My humidity dropped 5% today along with the temp. I don't want to have to spray it every day. I want to set it and leave it alone for a month at a time. I also am going to put a fish tank heater in the water to keep the temp up closer to 80-82. Especially in the winter as it is sitting right in front of a window.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

the temps wont matter much, i have mine next to my ac, will do fine, humidifier is a good thing to have for this =p I like having it on the timer, just need to plumb it into this tub =p


btw my humidity is at a constant 99% haha digital and analog humidity gauges to make sure. the digi is just a probe i stick in when i want to be certain the analog like one is inside


oh and yeah the leds were kind of pricey =\ got them from selling plants and fish from a tank... haha i miss my fish though...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> the temps wont matter much, i have mine next to my ac, will do fine, humidifier is a good thing to have for this =p I like having it on the timer, just need to plumb it into this tub =p
> 
> 
> btw my humidity is at a constant 99% haha digital and analog humidity gauges to make sure. the digi is just a probe i stick in when i want to be certain the analog like one is inside
> ...


I know with higher temps the humidity will also rise, I am just lazy and don't want to mist every day. I am thinking the temp came down cuz it was night and the temp went down, but it also cooled off in the room greatly because half of the reptile heat lamps were off. Mine is also sitting in front of the AC, but I have the vent pointed up and away. Either way, I am going to have to get a fogger. I would love to switch to LED on my tank at least, but I don't see it happening anytime soon. I will probably go to T5HO on my tank though for sure along with a CO2 setup. And I am thinking of setting up a tank to change the plants back to submerged form after I grow them out so I can maybe sell some.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

=] i'll be keeping many emersed plants and sine i have aquatic tanks i'll be using my plants as well as selling them. i love s repens


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think temps are a huge concern either. The temps outside here have been ranging from 60s-90s. The only time I had a problem is when it got into the high 90s and I forgot to slide back the plexiglass in the morning to let it vent some. I came home that evening (they get direct sunlight in the evening) and a few plants that were just switching over to emersed had wilted. Opened it up and the next day they were fine.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Why did you have to show me a picture of that greenhouse? I already have a project I'm working on.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

haha sharkfood you can build your own for less =] wood and un tempered thin glass is cheap =]


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is my mini greenhouse much cheaper


















Len


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

i like your greenhouse len, could you post a guide by chance?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well not much of a guide, I had seen these online for a while but shipping was too high, I finally found them at a local garden center, I had to order the net pots and rock wool cubes from a hydroponics store but you could use soil as well.

Tray (make sure you get one without holes it will be a mess otherwise,lol)









Plant dividers I used 2"x2" but they make a ton of different sizes and you could omit them completely if you are going to use pots.









Tray and dividers together









Dome lid it comes with two vents and is made by mondi it was the most expensive part 7.99

















Whole thing together









Net pots and rock wool, 1.5"x1.5" cubes fit in 2" net pots and 2"x2" cubes fit into the tray directly









So far I've been able to keep the humidity at about 85-90% without misting of heating the water, I'm working on a rack for them and will post pics when I'm done.

Len


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

lbacha said:


> Here is my mini greenhouse much cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What light do you use, or is it near a window?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

karatekid14 said:


> What light do you use, or is it near a window?


Right now I'm using a clip on desk lamp with a florescent bulb in it, I'm working on building a rack system with 4' fluorescents under each rack to light them.

Len


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> =] i'll be keeping many emersed plants and sine i have aquatic tanks i'll be using my plants as well as selling them. i love s repens


That is what I am planning on doing as well. I just need to get a few more. But the ones I am going to sell, I would like to have them in the submerged state before I sell them. I think.



lbacha said:


> Here is my mini greenhouse much cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could do a rack, that would be what I would use.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I added 3 new types of plants today that I found at petco. 2 types of java fern and some Hygor compacta. Lets see how they do.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Just an update I checked the humidity this morning and it is 99% so this setup can really hold the moisture in, good thing it has vents on top.

Len


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

lbacha said:


> Here is my mini greenhouse much cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that setup also. I've looked around for something like that locally but didn't have much luck. It would be easier to do a rack system with those.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I know you can order them from hydroponic suppliers the tray is a standard 1020 nursery tray and their are lots of different domes out there that fit them

Len


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

peyton said:


> I like that setup also. I've looked around for something like that locally but didn't have much luck. It would be easier to do a rack system with those.


That is what I was thinking as well, and you could hook a mister up to it if you wanted.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

An update. My humidity is at 74%. We turned the air off and are going to have the windows open and all that, so I will see what that does to the temps and humidity later tonight.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

for java fern your humidty should be higher, if you see wilting dunk it in water for a while.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

As long as you have water in the tray it will stay humid enough for the fern.

-Gordon


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> for java fern your humidty should be higher, if you see wilting dunk it in water for a while.


I am going to try and raise it today. I am also thinking of mounting it on a piece of foam and attaching it to the side with the bottom of the foam in the water. Right now I have it sitting on the dirt, and I don't think it is going to do anything like that.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to try and raise it today. I am also thinking of mounting it on a piece of foam and attaching it to the side with the bottom of the foam in the water. Right now I have it sitting on the dirt, and I don't think it is going to do anything like that.


it will grow just don't bury it =p i attached my to twigs and put them in a 10g that is filled about 4 inches and the roots are half in the water =p


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> it will grow just don't bury it =p i attached my to twigs and put them in a 10g that is filled about 4 inches and the roots are half in the water =p


I think I am going to do that. I have room on the sides of the bins to put them in. I think I will find some twigs and do that later today or tomorrow.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

=] i wish you luck they get cool emersed and grow faster in the higher parts of my tank close to the lamps


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> =] i wish you luck they get cool emersed and grow faster in the higher parts of my tank close to the lamps


Thanks man. Maybe I could put them in another bin on top of the empty one and just put water in it so they can get a lot of light.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

you could =p when you get your fogger or mister you could also mount twigs near the top attach the ferns and then put the outlet for the fogger right at the ferns, will keep them moist =p I like keeping plants before i got into fish tanks i had hygros and ludwigias everywhere haha had no idea what they were till i came here


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Already seeing some new growth from the Hygro. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. So, a bit of an update and a question. The update first. Misting once a day keeps the humidity at about 80%, still going to get a fogger though as I want the humidity higher and more steady. Now on to the pics.









You can see plenty of new growth on the swords, and some of the older leaves are yellowing and dying. I am thinking it is changing over to emersed growth, but not sure.









Here is the Java Fern. I am not liking how much the leaves are drying out between misting. I think I am going to get another container of just water and let them grow in that.

















Here is the hygro. It is showing new growth at the top and not many leaves are yellowing on it. I think this would also benefit from a fogger. And also the question. I got this plant labeled as Hygrophila coryambrosia stricta. The common name was Compact. Can anyone help me out with this? I think it was mislabeled and misspelled. Thanks all.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, first I want to say, thanks to Bahugo for hookin me up the other day. He gave me tons of plants for a good deal. That being said, here is what I got yesterday.









$25 worth of plants from Golden Aquarium.









$40 worth of plants from Bahugo.

Does anyone see the problem here, lol.

I got some HC, moneywort, 2 types of crypts, and some red stem plant I already forgot the name of. That was all from Golden Aquarium.

I got Java Moss, Flame Moss, Guppy Grass, Glosso, and a bunch of stem plants from Bahugo.

Now that my goodie list is up. On to the good stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. Added a bunch of stuff to this yesterday. Added the glosso, some stem plant that I think is needle leaf anacharis, and a pot of HC. I still need to break apart the HC and plant it right, but I think I am going to do that today. I am also going to tie all the Java Fern to a piece of wood and stick it in another container of just water so the roots will be submerged.

Here is what I am lookin at now.









Glosso.









The stem plant. ID would help here.









This is the tub the HC will go in when the java fern is moved out later today.

I think I am going to cut the Glosso chain apart and plant each bit individually. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Did you hook up a fogger? If you do, you need to use straight RO/DI water with it. If you use it in tap water with any significant levels of Ca, it will eventually ruin it. Trust me, I've gone through two of them because of that.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Did you hook up a fogger? If you do, you need to use straight RO/DI water with it. If you use it in tap water with any significant levels of Ca, it will eventually ruin it. Trust me, I've gone through two of them because of that.


Yikes, good to know. I have not hooked it up yet. I am going to hopefully in the next couple of weeks. Thanks for the heads up on that man.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> The stem plant. ID would help here.
> 
> I think I am going to cut the Glosso chain apart and plant each bit individually. What do you guys think?


Rotala rotundifolia is the stem plant, I gave you a bunch of it I'm pretty sure

Glosso will grow either way, you will get alot more growth if you were to separate each node on the runner and plant them that way though.

I would just do This for a fogger. here is another guide: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...eally-easy-ultrasonic-humidifier-journal.html


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Rotala rotundifolia is the stem plant, I gave you a bunch of it I'm pretty sure
> 
> Glosso will grow either way, you will get alot more growth if you were to separate each node on the runner and plant them that way though.
> 
> I would just do This for a fogger. here is another guide: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...eally-easy-ultrasonic-humidifier-journal.html


That is the plant. It didn't all click. Lol. Some days I am a lil slow on the uptake. It happens. Thanks man. And that DIY fogger may be a better idea. I think I have a humidifier in the garage, I will have to find out what kind it is. If It won't work. I bet I could find the one I need cheap. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Humidifier will work, running it on a timer is good, just make sure it doesn't run when the lights are off. Just get some plastic tubing and macgyver it to your tank.

If you're dealing with a sealed lid the ambient humidity should be pretty good though.
Some of my emersed tanks only require a top off of water and ferts every month.
Low maintenance is awesome.

-Gordon


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

gordonrichards said:


> Humidifier will work, running it on a timer is good, just make sure it doesn't run when the lights are off. Just get some plastic tubing and macgyver it to your tank.
> 
> If you're dealing with a sealed lid the ambient humidity should be pretty good though.
> Some of my emersed tanks only require a top off of water and ferts every month.
> ...


I am gonna have to try that. And I figured I would have to turn it off when the lights are off. Thanks man.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. So, I did a bunch of work with my plants today. I got another clear tub and am using that for my Java Fern. It was a pain to tie it all down. I have some on a piece of wood, some on some lava rock and some on a sponge. I want to see what it will do on the 3 different things. Here is what I have so far.









The whole setup. The tub in front up high is all the Java Fern and some moss that I had leftover from my 2 hour tying adventure. There is Java Moss and Flame Moss. I will work on getting that tied down at some point.









Flame Moss on a sponge. I am hoping at some point it will sink a little bit more. Right now it is being held down with a section cup on the wall of the tub.









The Java Fern setup.









I also separated the glosso strands and planted individual nodes in the dirt. I have one more strand to do.

I still have to plant all the HC, and I pulled the stem plant out to use in my 2 gallon. I also dosed the Java Fern tub with some API Leaf Zone. We will see what that does. I plan on doing water changes on the Java tub at least once a week and will continue to dose the Leaf Zone.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, really wish I had room for an immersed set up. Although I have no clue what I would do with the extra plants.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, really wish I had room for an immersed set up. Although I have no clue what I would do with the extra plants.


You could do one in the summer outside. Ask Rich, he had one outside for the summer I believe. And the glosso came from him the other day. And I am going to use some of the plants, but mostly I am getting my feet wet so I can do a PDF tank in the future.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You could do one in the summer outside. Ask Rich, he had one outside for the summer I believe. And the glosso came from him the other day. And I am going to use some of the plants, but mostly I am getting my feet wet so I can do a PDF tank in the future.


I may set one up this summer. Although I'm really considering setting up a 40 breeder for all of my trimmings from the 75. If I do it will be super high light lots of Co2 and no fish. In other words a stem plant factory.

Don't sweat the PDF thing they are cake. Do a false bottom in it, and put a drain or siphon in it, that way you can rid it of excess water. Really all you have to do is mist it... they are simple.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I may set one up this summer. Although I'm really considering setting up a 40 breeder for all of my trimmings from the 75. If I do it will be super high light lots of Co2 and no fish. In other words a stem plant factory.
> 
> Don't sweat the PDF thing they are cake. Do a false bottom in it, and put a drain or siphon in it, that way you can rid it of excess water. Really all you have to do is mist it... they are simple.


I am thinking a hi-tech 20gallon high next summer. High light and CO2 and all that. But I want fish in it too. If you do the 40 breeder, do a journal. I would love to see what you come up with.

Setting the PDF tank up is easy, for me, it will be the keeping the plants alive and all that that is hard. I have a 15 gallon tank I may do a PDF setup in in the next couple of months. But for now I am gonna try to get all my tanks and reptile enclosures squared away before the baby gets here.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It will be awhile if I do it, but I can start a journal when and if I set it up. It won't have a scape, just a bunch of stems for selling.

Ha, actually the plants are just as easy.. way easier than aquatic plants I think. The 300g we set up at work has..a couple of bromeliads, a ventricosa, a venus fly trap, a diffenbachia, some philadendrons, wandering jew, and a bunch of other plants that I don't know the names of. We don't do anything specail for them and they are doing great. Also... none of us know much about terrestrial plants. So if you have any knowledge whatsoever you will do fine.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> It will be awhile if I do it, but I can start a journal when and if I set it up. It won't have a scape, just a bunch of stems for selling.
> 
> Ha, actually the plants are just as easy.. way easier than aquatic plants I think. The 300g we set up at work has..a couple of bromeliads, a ventricosa, a venus fly trap, a diffenbachia, some philadendrons, wandering jew, and a bunch of other plants that I don't know the names of. We don't do anything specail for them and they are doing great. Also... none of us know much about terrestrial plants. So if you have any knowledge whatsoever you will do fine.


Got ya. I thought of setting up a tank for the emersed plants so I could switch them over to submerged, but I don't have space for all the mess.

And I really love the terrestrial plants. I have been reading as much as I can and am becoming obsessed. As soon as funds allow, I will take the plunge. And I think I need to go to your job and see this epic tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/73313-300-gallon-dendro-tank.html

That's a link to the "epic" tank. My manager put it up on there. I believe there is a link to some photos in the first post.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/73313-300-gallon-dendro-tank.html
> 
> That's a link to the "epic" tank. My manager put it up on there. I believe there is a link to some photos in the first post.


Sweet. I am on that site too. HDreptiles is my user name there.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Holy massive tank! That thing is amazing.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks man, it's been a lot of work. My manager did most of the water feature, and I did the majority of the planting.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks man, it's been a lot of work. My manager did most of the water feature, and I did the majority of the planting.


All that hard work paid off. That is amazing. I especially like the hatchet fish.:thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet. I am on that site too. HDreptiles is my user name there.


I don't even have an account on there yet, I should make on sometime.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I don't even have an account on there yet, I should make on sometime.


It is a really good site. I posted my Palu up there and got some good advice from a few people. If you are into PDFs, that is a good site.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> All that hard work paid off. That is amazing. I especially like the hatchet fish.:thumbsup:


Yep the hatchets are sweet! You will have to come check it out in person sometime! 



cableguy69846 said:


> It is a really good site. I posted my Palu up there and got some good advice from a few people. If you are into PDFs, that is a good site.


Oh yeah, I know it's a pretty good site. I'll definitely set up an account when I set up a PDF tank. (notice I said when not if. :hihi: )


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yep the hatchets are sweet! You will have to come check it out in person sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I know it's a pretty good site. I'll definitely set up an account when I set up a PDF tank. (notice I said when not if. :hihi: )


Maybe Rich and I can pool some resources and take a field trip. And I like the "when" part of that last statement.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What's a PDF? lol 

My brain isn't comprehending it after babysitting


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> What's a PDF? lol
> 
> My brain isn't comprehending it after babysitting


Lol. Poison Dart Frog. They are awesome. And kids tend to fry ones brain fairly quickly.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got everything planted. Did the HC and the rest of the Glosso today and did a water change on the whole bin and the Java Moss tub. Here it is.









The HC. I may end up having more from my 2.5 gal. Need to figure how I want to scape that one first.









The Glosso. Had 5 or 6 3" to 5" pieces that I cut up and planted each node individually. Can't wait to see what it does.









The whole thing. Took the stands off the light to see if it would be better. Still need to replace the 10,000K bulb with a 6500K bulb, but it is doing well at the moment. And you can't even tell I changed water. Lol. Still dirty as all get out.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good... I believe I have an empty 40 breeder in my garage, and that is about to become an emersed tank... I'll likely just grow plants to sell to work. So I can buy more plants. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Looks good... I believe I have an empty 40 breeder in my garage, and that is about to become an emersed tank... I'll likely just grow plants to sell to work. So I can buy more plants. :hihi:


Lol. That is a big circle to me. But I am gonna do that too.:icon_smil


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking good! I had to move mine indoors this week. The nightly temps have been dipping into the 40s. Because I been busy moving into my new house I haven't had time to build a rack and I didn't have room inside for all 4 either so I had to combine them a bit. I got it down to three. Right now they are sitting in a corner with a 4' shoplight over them. I think they will do ok for now but it looks terrible. The wife hasn't said anything yet though lol.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Home depot has some nice stainless steel racks, I got a 4' x 18" by 6' tall rack with 6 shelves for $89.00. It would be hard to build it cheaper than that. The shop lights I got fit perfect underneath each rack as well. It looks like a professional grow rack, I want to get a tray to put under it in case I spill water but other than that it's perfect.

Len


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

peyton said:


> Looking good! I had to move mine indoors this week. The nightly temps have been dipping into the 40s. Because I been busy moving into my new house I haven't had time to build a rack and I didn't have room inside for all 4 either so I had to combine them a bit. I got it down to three. Right now they are sitting in a corner with a 4' shoplight over them. I think they will do ok for now but it looks terrible. The wife hasn't said anything yet though lol.


Always good when the other half does not say anything negative about it. I think I am going to try one outside next summer.



lbacha said:


> Home depot has some nice stainless steel racks, I got a 4' x 18" by 6' tall rack with 6 shelves for $89.00. It would be hard to build it cheaper than that. The shop lights I got fit perfect underneath each rack as well. It looks like a professional grow rack, I want to get a tray to put under it in case I spill water but other than that it's perfect.
> 
> Len


I really wish I had room for a rack.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I really wish I had room for a rack.


Make room :icon_mrgr


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Make room :icon_mrgr


Lol. If I could get the basement done, I would have some room. But funds are kinda tight. I may have to make this work though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Put the legs back on the light due to what I thought was some leaves burning. Could be from not misting enough the last couple of days. We will see how it plays out. Also added a 10 watt mini CFL right above the Java Fern bucket. I want to know what the extra light will do. I may have to hook something up to move the water around in that tub. I will watch it over the next couple of days though.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, really wish I had room for an immersed set up. Although I have no clue what I would do with the extra plants.


I do it for the sake of having more plants =p sometimes I donate them sometimes I recoup cost but mostly just like have them


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> I do it for the sake of having more plants =p sometimes I donate them sometimes I recoup cost but mostly just like have them


It is really cool to watch them grow too, and know you helped make the world a little bit greener even if it is in a tub.:icon_smil


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Your setup is coming along well =p


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> Your setup is coming along well =p


Thanks. I am already contemplating a second, smaller one to store some plants from my 2.5 while I rescape it, and my Palu while I do all the foam work. I will most likely keep it after that and try to get some good crypts going.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

=p I also grow food o.0 but thats a-whole-nother forum. I need to update my setup thread =p lot of growth since I posted that pic


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> =p I also grow food o.0 but thats a-whole-nother forum. I need to update my setup thread =p lot of growth since I posted that pic


Send me the link when you update. We have a small garden too, mostly tomatoes, green pepper and some herbs. Going to make it bigger next summer though. The tomatoes need more room.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Added a plant today. It is an Alternanthera ficoidea. I bought it thinking it was an aquarium plant from a small shop near me. Now I need to go back and tell them what it actually was. Any way, I am hoping it will do ok in here. Also trimmed some leaves off the sword plants. They are growing really well in here. Maybe one day I will have a tank big enough for them.









The whole thing. It is getting kind of full. I think I need another one. (Hint, hintroud









I put the new plant in here with the peacock fern. Fern is getting kind of yellow. I may take it out of here and put it in a window. And the swords are growing like crazy.









HC. Whole lotta nothin.









Lots of growth on the hygros.









Lots of growth on the glosso as well.









May need water movement in this tub.









Not sure the extra light on the Java Fern tub is necessary. May take it off.

That is all for now. Look for some new stuff next week for sure.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well. I was relatively hard at work today. First I will put up some growth shots.









The Glosso. It is going nuts.









The Hygro coryambrosia stricta. Tons of little leaflets. Oh, and what's this in the bottom of that tub? Could it be? It is Hygro difformes that I picked up today.









The HC. There is some new green there for sure.









My sword plants on the bottom. And there is only the Alternanthera on the top. Where did the peacock fern go?









There it is. Wait, why is it in a pot? More on that in a min.

So I got bored and wanted another project and some more space for my collectoritis. So, I got this....









And moved this.....









So now, I have this....









My real reason for this was that the lighting on the original setup was burning the leaves on the javas and the peacock fern. So I needed to move them.

But I also got some plants from PetsMart. Java Fern "Tropica" and "Narrow Leaf" and some Hygro difformes, or Water Wisteria.









Here is how I set it up. Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil in the tubs after putting a bunch of holes in the bottoms. Then I moved all the Java Fern from my other setup to this one. In the water, there are regular and Windelov. In the left bin is the Tropica and Narrow Leaf, and in the right, is the rest of my regular and Windelov. I also put the pot of Peacock Fern in this setup as well. For now the lighting is a 10 watt mini CFL from Wal-Mart. But I will probably go with two dome lamps with 10 or 15 watt 6500K CFL lamps.

I am hoping I will still have room for a couple pots of crypts if I can get them. But that will be in the water to the left of the tubs.

That is all for now. I am going to an auction this weekend, so if I find what I want, you will know by Monday.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Things are looking good, Cable. I'm wanting to get my 40 breeder emersed going, but I'm kinda lacking the fund right now.. especially since I'm about to get a new camera...

I was bored so I set up a tiny little emersed tank the other day. it's just a little plastic container with plastic wrap over it lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Things are looking good, Cable. I'm wanting to get my 40 breeder emersed going, but I'm kinda lacking the fund right now.. especially since I'm about to get a new camera...
> 
> I was bored so I set up a tiny little emersed tank the other day. it's just a little plastic container with plastic wrap over it lol


Thanks man. Don't rush it. It will work out for ya.

And a small tub is better than nothing. What do you have in it?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Well. I was relatively hard at work today. First I will put up some growth shots.
> 
> 
> The Glosso. It is going nuts.
> ...


Looks like my roid-glosso is growing good for you :icon_mrgr

where did you get the wisteria from today? 



zachary908 said:


> Things are looking good, Cable. I'm wanting to get my 40 breeder emersed going, but I'm kinda lacking the fund right now.. especially since I'm about to get a new camera...
> 
> I was bored so I set up a tiny little emersed tank the other day. it's just a little plastic container with plastic wrap over it lol


what did you start growing emersed?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> what did you start growing emersed?


Right now I just have 1x crypt undulata, 1x downoi, 1x Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar', 1x Ludwigia repens, and 1x Ludwigia arcuata.... 

Nothing cool, just a little something to look at while I wait to set up my 40 breeder.. AKA plant farm.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Right now I just have 1x crypt undulata, 1x downoi, 1x Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar', 1x Ludwigia repens, and 1x Ludwigia arcuata....
> 
> Nothing cool, just a little something to look at while I wait to set up my 40 breeder.. AKA plant farm.


Nice. Where are the pics? Hmmmm? I expect a link to a thread in the next minute......


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Looks like my roid-glosso is growing good for you :icon_mrgr
> 
> where did you get the wisteria from today?


They really like the juice.

I got it from PetsMart in Orland. It is by the Wal-Mart on 159th. They had some really nice plants there for being in those little tubes. I would go back.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. Where are the pics? Hmmmm? I expect a link to a thread in the next minute......


No thread or pics. Nothing to look at. Just a few plants in dirt. they aren't even transitioned yet. When I set up the 40 I'll probably have a journal... or I might not. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> No thread or pics. Nothing to look at. Just a few plants in dirt. they aren't even transitioned yet. When I set up the 40 I'll probably have a journal... or I might not. :hihi:


WHAT?!?! NO THREAD OR PICS?!?! That is so mean. *Runs off to pout*


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish auction. More stuff. Here ya go.









Crypt wendetti "Red". Got a bunch, so some went in here.









More HC and one crypt parva from the 2.5 gal rescape today. I had two Parva plants, but I think the cat ate one of them.









The apontaogen from the 10 gal.

That is all.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

This tank has been added to my new master thread. Link is in my signature. Thank you.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

How do you keep humidity/temps up? Do you have a heater in there? Or is the warmth just from the light bulb.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> How do you keep humidity/temps up? Do you have a heater in there? Or is the warmth just from the light bulb.


Just room warmth. It is usually about 75+ in the room at all times in the summer. For the winter I will probably add a heater to each tub. I also mist daily. Usually in the morning, and if I remember, in the evening a couple hours before lights out.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Reviving this thread.

*10-10-2011

*A lot has happened. What I thought was apontogen was actually crypt lutea. That makes me happy. And I found the other Crypt Parva that I thought the cat ate. Here are some pics.











































































































































































































































Since these were taken a few days ago, I have trimmed some of the plants. Most of the dead or dying leaves, I got rid of. Enjoy.

*10-15-2011

*Got some pics to post.
































































New plant.


















That's all.

*10-19-2011

*Trimmed some dead leaves, and changed out the water. Also split some stems off the Hygrophila corymbrosa 'stricta' and planted them. Let's hope they take off like the original plants.

Pics










































































Does anyone know what this is? It is growing in the same tub as the HC.

















Some white bugs.

















*10-26-2011

*Update time.





































Rich's glosso is in a roid rage right now. Lol.


















Random moss.































































*10-29-2011

*Got some A. reineckii 'Cardinalis' and DHG the other day. After splitting it up in different tank, I also added some to this. Need to organize this a bit more, but here it is for now.



















I moved all the Java Fern out and put it in the 20gallon, and moved the crypt parva, crypt lutea, and hygro polysperma 'sunset' to the smaller container and added a 15 watt 6500K spiral CFL in a desk lamp to the smaller box. Still planning on better lighting, just not sure when.

*10-30-2011

*Alternanthera ficoidea, and Argentine Sword. I trimmed a bunch of the A. ficoidea and replanted it, and took a few dead leaves off the sword. Also moved the C. lutea to the other container.



























HC. I took out all the C. parve, and H. polysperma and put it in the other container.









Hygrophyla corymbrosa 'stricta' and Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red'. Trimmed some dead leaves off the H. corymbrosa.


















Glosso. Need I say more? Lol.









Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis', Linderna rotundifolia 'varigated', Cryptocoryne parva, and Hygrophyla polyspaerma 'sunset'









New growth on the H. polysperma 'sunset'


















New growth on the L. rotundifolia 'varigated'


















C. parva not doing much.









A. reineckii 'Cardinalis' that I just put in there.









Cryptocoryne lutea, Dwarf Hair Grass, and Anubias that I need to get in a tank at some point.









I was going to separate the DHG, but I don't want to stress it too much. I am going to see if it will grow out like this.


















That is all for now. No full bin shots today. Looking forward to see how everything does in the next few weeks. Enjoy.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got the pics of the emersed to load. Took forever and I had to rotate half of them, But here goes.










Will start with container 1










Alternanthera ficoidea and Argentine Sword.













































HC









Hygrophyla corymbrosa 'stricta' and Cryptocoryn wendtii 'red'




































Random moss. It is actually growing.


















Glosso









Now container 2










Lindernia rotundifolia 'varigated', Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis', Cryptocoryne parva, and Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'

















































































Dwarf Hair Grass, Cryptocoryne lutea, and Anubias




































That is all.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

HOLY CRAPLOAD OF PICTURES BATMAN!

Lol, that is awesome. I am going to be doing a bunch of shoe boxes like this soon. 1 shoe box per plant. That is when I am going to have a TON of like 12 species 

Keep up the good work of growing stems emersed!

-Caton


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> HOLY CRAPLOAD OF PICTURES BATMAN!
> 
> Lol, that is awesome. I am going to be doing a bunch of shoe boxes like this soon. 1 shoe box per plant. That is when I am going to have a TON of like 12 species
> 
> ...


Lol. The other ones will be back on the 15th. 

I was trying to keep one box per species or two, but that didn't work out the way I wanted it to. I am going to upgrade in the spring/summer to something involving a rack.:biggrin:

Put a thread on here about it. Any plant ideas yet?

I will do my best on the stems. Thanks again man.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, man. Looks like it's about time to sell some of that glosso off!

PS. You need some Downoi in there! :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, man. Looks like it's about time to sell some of that glosso off!
> 
> PS. You need some Downoi in there! :biggrin:


Thanks man.:icon_smil

Lol. You need to send me some.:biggrin::hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man.:icon_smil
> 
> Lol. You need to send me some.:biggrin::hihi:


Haha, I don't have enough yet! Once I get a ton of it and I absolutely have to sell it I'll let you know. Honestly it's probably my favorite plant!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, I don't have enough yet! Once I get a ton of it and I absolutely have to sell it I'll let you know. Honestly it's probably my favorite plant!


Got ya. Lemme know when that day comes.:icon_wink

Speaking of that. How come I have not seen pics of that in your journal?:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Container 1









A crypt from Chad.









Container 2









More crypts from Chad. Not sure what they are yet, but they are recovering nicely and putting out new leaves already. He had them growing emerged as well and said that one of them was a Green Gecko for sure.




































DHG is taking off. You can see all the shoots coming out of the main body of it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good. Might spread that DHG out a bit, that way it spreads faster, so you can make some cash out of it!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Looking good. Might spread that DHG out a bit, that way it spreads faster, so you can make some cash out of it!


Thanks man.:icon_smil

That was my original intention, but I got lazy, and now that it is growing, I don't want to disturb it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not much news, but lots of growth and a few pics.

Container 1














































The random moss that ended up in here is still growing.









H. corymbrosa 'Angustifolia'


















C. wendtii 'Tropica'









Anyone know what this plant is? It randomly started growing in my HC.


















Container 2




























All the crypts I got from Chad a while back are growing like crazy in here. I need to get some ID's one of these days.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I would like to start a project like this one day. Maybe I'll start it right before the fish swap in my area so I can buy plants and start growing some plants.

Just one question, are you dosing the water with NPK and Micros? That's my main concern, because otherwise how would they get their fertilizers?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shinycard255 said:


> I would like to start a project like this one day. Maybe I'll start it right before the fish swap in my area so I can buy plants and start growing some plants.
> 
> Just one question, are you dosing the water with NPK and Micros? That's my main concern, because otherwise how would they get their fertilizers?


You are in Romeoville? I am in Chicago. Which swap are you talking about, and when? Lol. Sorry to bombard, but I have been out of the loop on that stuff for a while.

I don't dose the water at all. I do spray every other day with a water/fertilizer mix. Usually a bottle will last a couple of weeks for spraying. I did use soil with plant food in it though since I don't have to worry about fish and the like. I used Scott's Premium Potting soil. I think. There should be a pic in the first few posts of the soil. But other than misting, I don't dose at all. I usually don't change water for months at a time either.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You are in Romeoville? I am in Chicago. Which swap are you talking about, and when? Lol. Sorry to bombard, but I have been out of the loop on that stuff for a while.
> 
> I don't dose the water at all. I do spray every other day with a water/fertilizer mix. Usually a bottle will last a couple of weeks for spraying. I did use soil with plant food in it though since I don't have to worry about fish and the like. I used Scott's Premium Potting soil. I think. There should be a pic in the first few posts of the soil. But other than misting, I don't dose at all. I usually don't change water for months at a time either.


Link to post about the Swap in the area:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/illinois/163339-swap-meet-feb-19th.html

What fertilizers do you use in the fert/water mix? 

I'll check out the pics later, work blocks them out unfortunately. Would Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix work? That's what I use in my tanks, I can only imagine that it would work for emersed set ups as well.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shinycard255 said:


> Link to post about the Swap in the area:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/illinois/163339-swap-meet-feb-19th.html
> 
> What fertilizers do you use in the fert/water mix?
> ...


Going to check out that link.

Not sure what they are, honestly. I got them from a discus breeder that I used to work with. I had to boil them into some water and dilute them further. I suspect they are mostly macros, but I really have no idea. All I know is that I get good plant growth from them.

Some people swear by the Miracle Gro stuff for emersed setups. I use it in my tanks and one of my emersed boxes, but I like the Scott's better. I get better plant growth and no bugs. The Miracle Gro stuff usually spawns little flying bugs. Plus, I think the plant food in the other stuff is better in this application. You can get good growth from the Miracle Gro stuff though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got some new lights for the smaller emersed container. 2 20watt 6500K CFL lamps in some dome fixtures. Should make the plants really take off now.:icon_smil


----------



## kdogg (Apr 12, 2010)

That HC carpet is crazy! looks good


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

kdogg said:


> That HC carpet is crazy! looks good


Thanks.:icon_smil


----------

